# An email I received and my response.



## VARNYARD (May 15, 2008)

This is and email that was sent to me:



> Dear Sir/Madam
> This is Kerwin with Ever-Work Int., Taiwan. We're an importer wholesaler with market in both Taiwan and Main Land China. We're very interested in B/W Tegu and Red Tegu. As you know, these two animals ain't too hard to come by, almost every exporter in the States has a few to sell. This is the point, we don't do just a few. We work with less species but in large numbers with everything we buy. This is why we prefer to work with profational breeder like you, Varnyard Herps Inc, with a repretation as one of the largest breeding farm for Tegu.
> With our supplier, we hope to establish a long term cooperation. But this takes time, a lot of communication and have really done business for a few times to really have everything on track. So for now, I believe it would be a good start if you could send me your price for this season and the amount you'll have.
> Hope to hear from you soon.
> ...



This was my response, tell me what you guys think?



> Kerwin, I understand what you are saying, and yes there are many tegus in our market, however most of them are imported from Argentina and are farm raised. I will not try to compete with the prices of these animals, or compare them to mine. My animals are selectively bred to be much better animals, thus being worth much more. I do not breed for numbers, but rather quality, I will also add, most of the animals you refer to have much less value than mine in my opinion. I will not drop my prices way down even if they are bought in large quantities, as I am breeding to have much higher end animals.
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry, and I am sorry I could not supply your request.
> 
> ...


----------



## angelrose (May 15, 2008)

I like it, Bobby. your the best.


----------



## CoexistExotics (May 15, 2008)

Good response. Don't ever let people tell you that your animals are not worth what you sell them for. If anything, they are worth more!


----------



## DaveDragon (May 15, 2008)

Let him buy from Bert. Your Tegu's deserve better.


----------



## DZLife (May 15, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> This is and email that was sent to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find it outrageously ironic that he misspelled professional...."profational "...LMFAO!!!
Oh, and repretation....wow. :roll:


----------



## VARNYARD (May 15, 2008)

Yea, he is looking for cheap animals, he will not find them here. He is just looking for them to make a huge profit in China, tegus bring 400.00 to 600.00 there.


----------



## Lexi (May 15, 2008)

Hahaha and he said "these two animals ain't too hard to come by,"
Hahah he said "Aint", thats real professional.


----------



## PuffDragon (May 15, 2008)

The email was short and to the point. I never trust anyone emailing me from over seas though.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (May 16, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Yea, he is looking for cheap animals, he will not find them here. He is just looking for them to make a huge profit in China, tegus bring 400.00 to 600.00 there.


oh what? this guy is trying to rip you off to make money in China? that's freakin crazy
and wut? Bert is a great breeder, I would suggest a guy like Rick to deal with this guy


----------



## DaveDragon (May 16, 2008)

KoreanDeathKid said:


> Bert is a great breeder, I would suggest a guy like Rick to deal with this guy


Good point, but Rick may buy most of the Tegu's he sells from Bert.

So it would be one scheister (?sp?) selling to another (Rick to china)!!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (May 16, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> KoreanDeathKid said:
> 
> 
> > Bert is a great breeder, I would suggest a guy like Rick to deal with this guy
> ...



DONE SON! EAT **** ON THAT ONE. HAHA THAT'S MY BOY DAVE!


----------



## DZLife (May 16, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > KoreanDeathKid said:
> ...



....lol... I think....
What was that all about?


----------



## DaveDragon (May 16, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > KoreanDeathKid said:
> ...


I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 16, 2008)

DZLife said:


> ApriliaRufo said:
> 
> 
> > DaveDragon said:
> ...


We can't discuss that here. Let's just say without that issue this forum wouldn't exist.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 16, 2008)

This guy just don't know when to quit. :roll: 



> Dear Bobby
> To tell you the truth, what you mentioned is a good news to me. High quality animals, like you said yourself, worth much more. So please do make an offer of what you can provide, I believe we can still have a pleasant experience doing business with each other.
> I'd appreciate if you can send me a price list of everything you'll have for this season including the amount you'll have. Also, how long does it take for you to apply for CITES? Fee? Other charges needed?
> 
> ...



So I told him:



> Kerwin, I am sorry, but I do not export tegus, it is just way too much trouble and it is not worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, Bobby


----------



## RehabRalphy (May 16, 2008)

Another reason why Bobby Hill isnt in this for the money. Hes doing this to increase the vast growing population of quality animals!


----------



## redtail2426 (May 16, 2008)

I think it is pretty immature to bash rick sisco for no reason especially when he dosnt even visit these forums. I for one own one of his tegus and he is a beautiful and healthy tegu and dealing with rick was very professional and a pleasure.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 16, 2008)

You're right, I shouldn't of brought him up. It's not worth wasting another byte on him.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 16, 2008)

That is enough of the Rick crap, it is really not needed here, I would rather leave the drama outside guys.

Thanks!!


----------



## DaveDragon (May 16, 2008)

My point exactly.


----------



## Harveysherps (May 17, 2008)

I myself would sell them too him .If he wanted to give my price.LOL
To me Bobby would still be doing his thing and be able to make money to continue his work. The US markets are slowing and the Chinese market is booming. I myself say they're money is as green as the next guy. They may be willing to really get some quality going. I have seen some really high tech setup in the homes of the Chinese Hobbiest. Then again they may eat them . LOL


----------



## redtail2426 (May 17, 2008)

RehabRalphy said:


> Another reason why Bobby Hill isnt in this for the money. Hes doing this to increase the vast growing population of quality animals!



Well if he is trying to increase the population of quality animals why dosnt he just give them away lol. Also if the chinese were to pay what you wanted for them like harvey said I would sell to them aswell, as long as they werent going to make shoes or something.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (May 17, 2008)

even if Bobby does choose to sell his tegus, do you people have any idea what Chinese people do to animals like tegus?


----------



## RehabRalphy (May 17, 2008)

redtail2426 said:


> RehabRalphy said:
> 
> 
> > Another reason why Bobby Hill isnt in this for the money. Hes doing this to increase the vast growing population of quality animals!
> ...



Hard work deserves a profit


----------



## Harveysherps (May 18, 2008)

RehabRalphy said:


> redtail2426 said:
> 
> 
> > RehabRalphy said:
> ...


You got that right. A man should get something for his hard work.
Give them away. LOL 
Redtail2426 What is your deal. You always have some off the wall stuff like this to say about Bobby. Other members of this forum respect Bobby for what he has done. I feel that you need to either get on the same page as the rest of us or move on one or the other. Your smug remarks are making you look jealous.


----------



## Lexi (May 18, 2008)

Harvy, leave him alone.. He was joking, thats why there was a "Lol" at the end of what he wrote... Theres no personal attacks on here.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 18, 2008)

wow dramafest


----------



## redtail2426 (May 18, 2008)

What ever you say harvey.....


----------



## VARNYARD (May 18, 2008)

I paid out of my pocket almost 10,000.00 last year, that was after the big profit. Spent a little over 26,000.00, and made almost 16,000.00 on tegu sales. The math says I went almost 10,000.00 in the hole.

Anyone care to pay my food bill for the five-six months they are out of hibernation?


----------



## Harveysherps (May 18, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> I paid out of my pocket almost 10,000.00 last year, that was after the big profit. Spent a little over 26,000.00, and made almost 16,000.00 on tegu sales. The math says I went almost 10,000.00 in the hole.
> 
> Anyone care to pay my food bill for the five-six months they are out of hibernation?


That was my point exactly. So why not open other Avenues. Him saying give them away is a slap in the face to you. And a low down thing to say. If I do say so myself. Drama or not. This isn't the only Thread that remarks have been made.


----------



## redtail2426 (May 18, 2008)

Well Harvey since I can see you are the only one that didn't pick up on the sarcastic joke with the "LOL" at the end of my sentence, and now you are making accussations that I do not respect bobby and that I have made other remarks indicating this. Why dont you back up your accussations and dig up those statements I have made.


----------



## PuffDragon (May 18, 2008)

As Jackie Moon would say in "Semi Pro," ELE!!!!!! Please.


----------



## Harveysherps (May 18, 2008)

The other threads are of another Person not to be mentioned again. I'm not saying you made remarks towards Bobby. You just make remarks that . Leads me to think you don't approve of him. But as far as spending an hour or so digging up your past remarks are a waste of my time. Judgement Day will be on soon. Don't have time. Let's just say I don't particularly care for you.
Just for the record. I know I have alot of room to be talking about off colored remarks. But Bobby does supply us with a free forum . You could have a little more respect.
As far as selling to the Chinese and it not being about the money. Why can't it be. Bobby takes care of all of his Tegus and other reptiles . Better than any other breeder as far as I see. So why shouldn't he makes something for his time and DEDICATION. I can see people who don't care for the reptiles unless their is a dollar to be made. Taking shot for their actions. But it is obvious if you knew anything about Bobby or what he has done with his Tegus. You wouldn't even JOKE about things such as giving a persons life work away. No one can beat his customer service. Yeah I know this all sounds like I'm Kissing Up Big Time. But I understand how it goes to worry and work with my reptiles breeding them. Then some cheap A** that wants something for nothing. Wants to offer nothing for top quality Tegus. That is my point.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 18, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> As Jackie Moon would say in "Semi Pro," ELE!!!!!! Please.


Please explain :?:


----------



## redtail2426 (May 18, 2008)

redtail2426 said:


> RehabRalphy said:
> 
> 
> > Another reason why Bobby Hill isnt in this for the money. Hes doing this to increase the vast growing population of quality animals!
> ...



Well harvey it seems as if you have your panties in a bunch about a whole lot of nothing. For one I even said in my post earlier that if bobby can make the money he wants off of the chinese then he should sell to them, so I dont know what you are talking about saying that I dont think bobby should get anything for his dedication that remark is just as flimsy as it gets on your part because I never said anything like that other than the joke I made about giving tegu's away and if I had known you were emotionally unstable and were going to cry about it I might not have posted it just to spare me of your whining and aimless accusations. So if you can provide proof of me disrespecting bobby then please do so otherwise keep your tears to yourself. And as far as you not liking me I could really careless. :bawl


----------



## DaveDragon (May 18, 2008)

This is getting way too personal.


----------



## PuffDragon (May 18, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> PuffDragon said:
> 
> 
> > As Jackie Moon would say in "Semi Pro," ELE!!!!!! Please.
> ...



Everybody Love Everybody!!!!!


----------



## Harveysherps (May 18, 2008)

This remark from you is why I think what I do about you.

"I think it is pretty immature to bash rick sisco for no reason especially when he dosnt even visit these forums. I for one own one of his tegus and he is a beautiful and healthy tegu and dealing with rick was very professional and a pleasure."

I think your working with the enemy. Yes I do . If you don't like it I'm sorry. But you got one heck of a nerve mentioning this person in good standings. On this forum of all places. I don't even have to leave the thread to draw up stuff on you.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 18, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > PuffDragon said:
> ...


Sorry, we have 3 kids and don't get out much.


----------



## Lexi (May 18, 2008)

Time to stop children.


----------



## redtail2426 (May 18, 2008)

Harveysherps said:


> This remark from you is why I think what I do about you.
> 
> "I think it is pretty immature to bash rick sisco for no reason especially when he dosnt even visit these forums. I for one own one of his tegus and he is a beautiful and healthy tegu and dealing with rick was very professional and a pleasure."
> 
> I think your working with the enemy. Yes I do . If you don't like it I'm sorry. But you got one heck of a nerve mentioning this person in good standings. On this forum of all places. I don't even have to leave the thread to draw up stuff on you.


 
Your kidding right I cant mention the fact that I did buisness with rick sisco and had a good deal with him because he is the "enemy" what is this the 6th grade? why is rick the enemy because him and bobby had a friendship that nobody really knows the "truth" about and it went sour and then they had a forum falling out and people took sides like little children as if they hung out with bobby and rick all the time and really knew what happened. Honestly this is a forum about information on tegus and I could careless about the whole "taking sides" idea and the, im gonna follow everyone else and not think for myself idea.


----------



## Lexi (May 18, 2008)

Both of you need to freakin stop.. you 2 are like freakin kids.


----------



## Harveysherps (May 18, 2008)

Need I say more. Why don't you post your name and where you are from. What have you got to hide? Everyone else here does. Pretty much everyone anyway. I do I'm not hiding anything. I may be childish but I got your number. You just don't want to admit it.


----------



## redtail2426 (May 18, 2008)

What does posting who I am or were I am from have anything to do with what I have to say on this forum or in any way mean I am hiding something?? And you have my number? what is that a threat? And what am I suppose to admit that I am not on your so called team?? LOL get real.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 18, 2008)

retarded


----------



## Harveysherps (May 18, 2008)

I've made my point. I have nothing further to add to this thread. No sense going further with this. The number thing wasn't a threat. Threatening over the net is stupid. What I mean is I know the game your playing. You have been called at your game. You are awful secretive for some reason though. Their are no teams or sides with this. This is Bobbies forum. If he finds me in the wrong. He will deal with me. I have no doubt in that. If I have offended Bobby in any way. I didn't intend too. I only wanted to expose redtail for what he or she is. I feel I have done that.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 18, 2008)

Guys, I am firm about the rules here, no personal attacks. I have asked that everyone treat each other with respect, and I am not going to point any fingers here, you know if you are in violation of the rules. 

My mod locked this forum, it is sad that it must end up this way. We are all here for the same reasons, we all love our reptiles. We all want to share with each other and learn, I suggest if you have a different reason for being here, that you think about this hard, I am not real big on raising bans, or locking threads over personal attacks.


----------

